# Tube or Band



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Making one out of plywood. The last one I had I made out of a tree Y back in the late 50s
What is best tube or band?
Over top or threw?
What size?
Best place to get supplies Bands and Ammo ect.?
Any other things I need to know.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I personnally prefer tubes but shoot flat bands quite often.Tubes will usually last longer than flat bands but they will have a heavier draw weight . Tubes tend to be a tad slower than flat bands and you can't customize them like you can flat bands. Tubes need less tools to make, just a pair of scissors and a pouch tying jig. For flat bands you will need a rotary cutter , straight edge, self healing mat and a pouch tying jig. You can buy the rotary cutter, self healing mat and the straight edge at Wal-Mart for about $20. It is pretty easy to make your on bands or you can buy them pre made .

Simple Shot and Pocket Predator both sell bands, pouches and other supplies. There are others and I am sure you will get more suggestions.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks for the info. 
I think I'm going to make one from a tree Y and maybe fix it to take bands flat or tube.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Heck yeah!
We are neck deep in great bands and tube latex right now. I can't tell you which is best, but here's something that works. 
Go to Simple-Shot and order 2040 tubes and some of their microfiber pouches. As said above, this is an easy set to build that performs well. The draw weight is light set up as singles, and manageable set up as doubles. 
Simple-Shot will have the stuff to you within a few days. 
Start shooting with an over the top set up. It works.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Ynot said:


> 1, Making one out of plywood. The last one I had I made out of a tree Y back in the late 50s
> 2. What is best tube or band?
> 3. Over top or threw?
> 4. What size?
> ...


1. Plywood is good - tree forks are also a great way to build
2. I prefer flats to tubes - but advantages and disadvantages to both. Theraband Gold for me - but then - I am an old school kind of guy - shoot a recurve bow, swing a shepherd’s sling, and spin a vintage yo-yo
3. Over the top to start
4. Amazon (Theraband Gold), Walmart (rotary cutter, self-healing mat), Simple-Shot (band tying jig), Saunders Archery (Clod Poppers clay ammo)
5. Wear safety glasses; practice, practice, practice; have fun


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Ynot said:


> 1, Making one out of plywood. The last one I had I made out of a tree Y back in the late 50s
> 2. What is best tube or band?
> 3. Over top or threw?
> 4. What size?
> ...


1. Plywood is good - tree forks are also a great way to build
2. I prefer flats to tubes - but advantages and disadvantages to both. Theraband Gold for me - but then - I am a classic kind of guy - shoot a recurve bow, swing a shepherd’s sling, and sping a vintage yo-yo
Over the top to start
Amazon (Theraband Gold), Walmart (rotary cutter, self-healing mat), Simple-Shot (band tying jig), Saunders Archery 1 (Clod Poppers ammo)


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You have received excellent advice. Can’t add to that. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My preference is small tubes (2040), on a ring shooter made from a natural fork.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I mainly shot 1632 singles with ¼" steel ammo.... but for the cold winters (Colorado) bands work mutch better.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

*Henry the Hermit*
I've seen a few of that kind. 
That's kinda what I was asking is a straight threw easier to learn with than using over the top or around the side?
As far as using one or the other do you aim the same way with all of them?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Lots of excellent advice above- the great thing about this forum! You can probably get some quality tubing and pouches and some ammo and be onto the fun for $20 or less.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Looking on the tube I saw exercise tubes Is that the same as slingshot tubes?
I also saw some exercise bands that looked like cloth.
Is all the bands and tubes I see the same as I could buy from a slingshot supply sight?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Exercise bands were the best slingshot band material around not so long ago, and some still use them. Although not all are created equal. Theraband exercise bands are the most popular. That said, the slingshot specific latex you can buy from slingshot suppliers truly is better. Not twice as good, but measurably better. And for $20 or less you'll end up with enough latex for a year's worth of bands. Or, if you want to get pre-made bands a lot of suppliers sell those as well. A bit more expensive but still pretty cheap overall in the end. Simpleshot and Sling-tech are two a good US based suppliers that sell quality latex, ship fast, and have good service. And if you are willing to gamble a bit on quality, Amazon has many suppliers that will send you a bunch of pre-made bands at a great price, though the quality you get may vary. Many other good ones on the web as well though shipping costs and times may go up for those that are farther away- including some really good stuff from Chinese suppliers that can take a month or two to arrive.

If you want to get going quickly, I think several on the forum regularly use exercise bands available at local big box stores and they could probably tell you what to get and how to set it up. You could be shooting those by this afternoon if they are in stock.

You could also run through the sporting goods section of the same big box store and grab a daisy slingshot and some replacement tubes and be shooting by this afternoon for $20 or less. These won't be the pinnacle of performance but will shoot about as well as anything did 20 or 30 years ago. You could start getting some practice in while figuring out the rest of the updated latex world and waiting for orders to arrive. These frames have a bit of a cult following and several here modify them a bit to turn them into very nice shooters. These mods include getting better elastic on them and if this is interesting to you several members here can tell you how to get that done.

Cheers and good luck,


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Exercise tubes are not the same as slingshot tubes. The same goes for exercise bands. Some will work okay and some will not. It is best to find a slinghot supplier that you like and try various tubes and bands til you find what works for you. A slingshot supplier will have the same every time. If using exercise bands or tubes and find one you like will you be able to get the same the next time you need them?


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

A lot of my problem is I'm not sure what bands to get as far as power or thickness of the band. I like powder but I don't want to have to strain to hold pulled position and yet down a nutter.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Just as a suggestion for a place to start I would rec 0.5 or 0.6 bands and 3/8" ammo, or 0.4 bands and 0.25" ammo for practice. And if you crave power, some 0.7 or 0.8 latex and 7/16" ammo. It is nice to have one light practice and one higher pier setup to go between.

I am certain others will have many fine suggestions, especially for tubes that last longer than flats and might thus be a good starting point.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

*3rd Generation Genuine PRECISE latex band-Best and the most-people used flat slingshot band in Chin from Dan Kung.
Are they any good?*


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Ynot said:


> *3rd Generation Genuine PRECISE latex band-Best and the most-people used flat slingshot band in Chin from Dan Kung.
> Are they any good?*



3rd gen Precise is a very respectable latex used by many here. I use it too. I love the 0.5 and 0.55 for 5/16" and 3/8". I think Pocket Predator sells some pre-made bands for Precise 3rd, maybe check their site if you are looking for pre-made bands. Ordering the latex rolls from Asia has been reliable although be patient with the shipping- it takes a while. Others here may know of domestic suppliers for Precise.

I'm not sure if it is just me or not but I am less excited about the thicker precise 3rd gen latex like the 0.7. For bigger ammo like 7/16" steel I like the Simpleshot 0.8 latex.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

I picked up some 1/4 in and 38 in balls from walmart plus the yellow tube.
Some place I ran into a band and tube size to ammo size or weight chart?
My question is tube size to ammo size?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ynot said:


> I picked up some 1/4 in and 38 in balls from walmart plus the yellow tube.
> Some place I ran into a band and tube size to ammo size or weight chart?
> My question is tube size to ammo size?


The yellow tubes (Daisy) are too strong for 1/4" or 3/8". They have a very heavy pull and will throw very heavy ammo. I don't know what the draw weight is but you can shoot 3/8" steel with much less pull. In my opinion the yellow tubes are junk.

If you want to buy bands at Wal-Mart buy office rubber bands. #64 for 1/4" steel and #84 for 3/8" steel. I use full loop #117b office bands for 5/16" and 3/8". Max out office bands for best performance.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

There just seems there is so much to learn between the bands or tubes and the ammo for each and every time I look at different things there is 4 other ways. I guess for the most part it will be a learning thing. I also think if you ever stop learning then you need to do something else, every thing I have done I never stopped learning. lol 

Do most people have several slingshots, one for each band type and ammo size or just change the bands for what ever you want to do?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

"Band or tube" is pretty much the "Yin or Yang" of this forum and the slingshot universe. Each have strengths and weaknesses. Bands generally perform better and tubes are generally simpler and more durable is probably the simplest breakdown. Some people like one, or the other, or both. I'd suggest giving them both a try and letting experience be your teacher.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ynot said:


> I picked up some 1/4 in and 38 in balls from walmart plus the yellow tube.
> Some place I ran into a band and tube size to ammo size or weight chart?
> My question is tube size to ammo size?


First get rid the yellow tube and order some nice stuff from simple shot . If you look at a site like simple shot that’s slingshot driven they have pre cut stuff give you a starting point


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

I've looked all over for tube sets and the only place I can find them at is Amazon.
Where can I get some?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ynot said:


> I've looked all over for tube sets and the only place I can find them at is Amazon.
> Where can I get some?


Have you tried Simple Shot. They have tube sets for sale or you can buy bulk tubes and make your own - very easy to do.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

I for the most part I just stumble around on those sights and one of them all I find is green bands and another black but different sizes and then I'm lost so for the moment I think my best is go to Amazon and get some tubes to try and go from there.
I did get some from Walmart and found they are to tough for learning with just don't to get a lot of stuff I can't use.
I do appreciate all the help.


----------

